# Help Tech with his AFL footy picks---PLEASE!!!



## tech/a (30 April 2007)

Posted this on another thread.



> Kenna's.
> I gotta tell you I'm damned hopeless!
> Ive had a standing bet for 6 yrs with the organiser of a footy pools here and EVERY year I lose!!
> This year I'm doing just the same--losing I'm 47th out of 65.
> ...




So here it is.
Ill post my tips for each week and would appreciate the input!
I gotta beat this guy at least once! I'll take any help I can get.


----------



## svensk (30 April 2007)

I'll try and help you out tech. I've been averaging about 6 so far this season. So hopefully that form can continue and I can help you spank your coworkers


----------



## Duckman#72 (30 April 2007)

tech/a said:


> Posted this on another thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi Tech

I'll help if I can but you should be good at this - just apply the same principles as share trading  :

1. Take the emotion out of it. Don't play favourites.

2. Run the ruler over the form. Find your lines of support and resistance.

Regards

Duckman


----------



## macca (1 May 2007)

Hi Tech,

Have you tried picking them on the form of the football team and not the forms of the cheer leaders ?


----------



## Realist (1 May 2007)

Not that I like gAyFL but.

This week is easy..

Saints
Essendon
WEagles
Swans
Adelaide
Freo
Port
Geelong


----------



## Sean K (1 May 2007)

Tech, you should go The Age website and then to the footy section. All the 'experts' give their tips and then they make an average out of it. Just go with the average? Good luck!


----------



## Mousie (1 May 2007)

macca said:


> Hi Tech,
> 
> Have you tried picking them on the form of the football team and not the forms of the cheer leaders ?




LOL too funny, but better are the ones in NBA and baseball IMO


----------



## tech/a (3 May 2007)

Carlton
Hawks
WEagles
Swans
Adelaide
Freo
Port
Geelong

What you reckon???
Think Hawks will take out Essendon.
St Kilda just dont impress.Carlton have a point to prove.


----------



## sam76 (3 May 2007)

Realist said:


> Not that I like gAyFL but.
> 
> This week is easy..
> 
> ...




LOL i hope you're right Realist as i've just used your suggestions for our work tipping competition.

Good luck Tech. I know what it feels like mate.  

Even my random picking of teams is being beaten by other's random picking!


----------



## chops_a_must (3 May 2007)

tech/a said:


> Carlton
> Hawks
> WEagles
> Swans
> ...



Why the hell would you pick freo? (I'm a freo supporter)

The same with Geelong. They've been very ordinary, and Richmond were very competitive againt West Coast, wont be far away. Geelong have a habit of losing to the very bottom side over the years...


----------



## nomore4s (3 May 2007)

chops_a_must said:


> Why the hell would you pick freo? (I'm a freo supporter)
> 
> The same with Geelong. They've been very ordinary, and Richmond were very competitive againt West Coast, wont be far away. Geelong have a habit of losing to the very bottom side over the years...




I'm with you Chops. Tipping Richmond for the upset & Brisbane to beat Freo, only because its over in Brissy and Freo don't travel very well.


----------



## chops_a_must (3 May 2007)

nomore4s said:


> I'm with you Chops. Tipping Richmond for the upset & Brisbane to beat Freo, only because its over in Brissy and Freo don't travel very well.



Got nothing to do with not travelling very well, they just don't play very well.


----------



## tech/a (3 May 2007)

Great I NEED upsets.
Good stuff I'll alter my tips.!!


----------



## constable (3 May 2007)

Bit surprised Tech you didnt pick essendon after the long break since anzac day and Port adelaide have had a woeful track record against melbourne who also have Neitz coming back into the side. Bit of food for thought anyway!!


----------



## tech/a (3 May 2007)

constable said:


> Bit surprised Tech you didnt pick essendon after the long break since anzac day and Port adelaide have had a woeful track record against melbourne who also have Neitz coming back into the side. Bit of food for thought anyway!!





Think Port are travelling well enough to Knock off Melbourne they have a voodoo to beat.
Essendon. Yes understand and A difficult one.Think They are struggling a bit and Hawthorn again have some promise---the 50/50 pick of the round.

So you can bet with a 50/50 pick there is a 90% chance I'll get it wrong!!!


----------



## nomore4s (3 May 2007)

chops_a_must said:


> Got nothing to do with not travelling very well, they just don't play very well.




lol, spoken like a true Freo supporter


----------



## chops_a_must (3 May 2007)

nomore4s said:


> lol, spoken like a true Freo supporter




At least I can laugh. You might enjoy this I made a while back:


----------



## Boggo (4 May 2007)




----------



## chops_a_must (4 May 2007)

Nice segue for this:


----------



## tech/a (4 May 2007)

OK Final picks see if I can do better than my average of 5

ST.KILDA to be beaten by CARLTON   
ESSENDON to be beaten by HAWTHORN   
WEST COAST to beat W. BULLDOGS   
KANGAROOS to be beaten by SYDNEY   
ADELAIDE to beat COLLINGWOOD   
BRISBANE to beat FREMANTLE   
MELBOURNE to be beaten by PORT ADELAIDE   
RICHMOND to be beaten by GEELONG   
Margin for ST.K vs CARL  27


----------



## idribble (4 May 2007)

tech, as much as it haunts me, Adelaide CANNOT beat Collingwood.  Three reasons; 1) Collingwood have a 10 day plus layoff which is significant and 2) Adelaide had to travel to Subiaco and 3) They had a heartbreaking loss!

Collingwood are the proverbial monty!

This is coming from a one eyed Carlton supporter who's hated the pies for 50 years!


----------



## constable (4 May 2007)

idribble said:


> tech, as much as it haunts me, Adelaide CANNOT beat Collingwood.  Three reasons; 1) Collingwood have a 10 day plus layoff which is significant and 2) Adelaide had to travel to Subiaco and 3) They had a heartbreaking loss!
> 
> Collingwood are the proverbial monty!
> 
> This is coming from a one eyed Carlton supporter who's hated the pies for 50 years!




Great call !!


----------



## nomore4s (4 May 2007)

constable said:


> Great call !!




lol, you're only saying that because you're a pies supporter


----------



## chops_a_must (4 May 2007)

With a name like "idribble", I'd be very surprised if he _wasn't_ a pies supporter. Why not have a name like, "noteeth" or "behindbars" or better yet, "cntspll"


----------



## tech/a (4 May 2007)

Bugga.

I'm a Crows supporter and gotta say Everytime I've backed them they've lost and everytime Ive gone against them they have won!! TRUE--not one right yet!

Why Ive backed them this time.

At home
Lost by a point.
We hate Collingwood as much as we hate Port!

Could be one of the 90% of the 50/50 I get wrong.

Mind you youve all been a great help
Ive picked 3 different to Jody (The secretary) and she is 2nd I'm 47th.

Got $ 15 on the 3 outsiders (according to her).

Hey 7 and not 8 I'll be happy.


----------



## nomore4s (4 May 2007)

tech/a said:


> Bugga.
> 
> I'm a Crows supporter and gotta say Everytime I've backed them they've lost and everytime Ive gone against them they have won!! TRUE--not one right yet!
> 
> ...




Well good luck Tech.
I've tipped the crows as well. The pies haven't done much to impress me, but we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Duckman#72 (4 May 2007)

nomore4s said:


> Well good luck Tech.
> I've tipped the crows as well. The pies haven't done much to impress me, but we'll have to wait and see.




Yeah -stick with the crows Tech. Don't get too carried away by the Pies win over Bombers last week. It was pretty ordinary!!!


----------



## constable (5 May 2007)

nomore4s said:


> Well good luck Tech.
> I've tipped the crows as well. The pies haven't done much to impress me, but we'll have to wait and see.




The pies are doing plenty to impress so far!! That goal just before 3/4 time by Chris Bryant was priceless!


----------



## constable (5 May 2007)

Looks like a re-rating for the pies....and probably a re-rating for the umpires and Rocca.


----------



## tech/a (5 May 2007)

Ah.

Just back from the game.
Good to see I havent spoilt the 100% record with the crows.
Still on form with the tips.
2 from 5.
Saints--dumb.
Crows--You were right!
Roos--upset couldnt have picked that.
Got the Hawks though!.

Const.
Crows just not good enough.
Not the team they have been.
Middle of the ladder at best for mine.


----------



## Damuzzdu (6 May 2007)

Duckman#72 said:


> Yeah -stick with the crows Tech. Don't get too carried away by the Pies win over Bombers last week. It was pretty ordinary!!!




If the win was ordinary, what does that say about the bummers??? Hmmmm

And to prove my point, got totally rolled by the Hawkers....

Essendon...as a mate told me TOTS (too old too slow)

Pies good win (Yeah I'm a long suffering 'Woods fan ) but Adelaide very much undermanned.....Adelaide is only a shadow of the team that played last year. Can't see Crows kicking many high scores this year, will need to rely on their great defence to win games.

Pies against Carrrlton next week...we need to improve as Carrrlton have a real dip...

Cheers
muzza

Tech/a, i think ur tips for todays 3 games should see you get ur ave.


----------



## nomore4s (6 May 2007)

constable said:


> Looks like a re-rating for the pies....and probably a re-rating for the umpires and Rocca.




Yes looks like it, but also a re-rating for the crows they were very ordinary, will struggle to make the top 4 this year I think.

Not sure what you mean about Rocca though


----------



## Duckman#72 (6 May 2007)

Damuzzdu said:


> If the win was ordinary, what does that say about the bummers??? Hmmmm
> 
> And to prove my point, got totally rolled by the Hawkers....
> 
> Essendon...as a mate told me TOTS (too old too slow)




I completely agree!!! No arguments here - but it doesn't change the fact that the win over Essendon was ordinary.

Even the win over Adelaide should have been much more comprehensive. Adelaide played into Collingwoods hands last night. 

In a year or two Collingwood will be very, very good. They have a great mix of youngsters. Most clubs would love a chop at their roster. I can't help but feel they will be a much better side when they find a replacement for Rocca.
They will be much better of getting rid of the dead wood in Tarrant and now Rocca is the key position player holding them back.

Duckman


----------



## idribble (6 May 2007)

I'm good, damn good


----------



## constable (6 May 2007)

idribble said:


> I'm good, damn good




lol yep , i wouldnt have put money on the pies winning but after that game i think the team has put some real credibility on the table!
Tech great call on the melb and the dons losing! Dissapointment for melb but as for essendon that was the nail in the coffin for their season. Maybe the change of guard at windyhill is finally on the cards!


----------



## tech/a (7 May 2007)

Well how goods that!!

Actually climbed UP the ladder for the first time this year.
Had I taken some of the other sound advice could have been much more.

Thanks I look forward to next week!


----------



## macca (7 May 2007)

Congratulations Tech


----------



## tech/a (9 May 2007)

OK.
Bugger the budget now onto serious business *FOOTY PICKS*

Initial picks---any help greatfully accepted.

Roos
Pies
Port
Bris
Syd
W/Coast
Bullies
Hawks


----------



## idribble (9 May 2007)

Coming off what can only be described as breathtakingly successful research in regards to my prediction that Collingwood were morals last week, I've analysed the Carlton and Collingwood clash this week and have come to the following unbiased conclusion.

Carlton will belt the living suitcase out of Collingwood this weekend.

Reason; because they can!

Go Baggers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## constable (9 May 2007)

idribble said:


> Coming off what can only be described as breathtakingly successful research in regards to my prediction that Collingwood were morals last week, I've analysed the Carlton and Collingwood clash this week and have come to the following unbiased conclusion.
> 
> Carlton will belt the living suitcase out of Collingwood this weekend.
> 
> ...




We'll see big fella, with a mouth like that you should be able to fit a large piece of humble pie in it come 5pm saturday!


----------



## nomore4s (9 May 2007)

constable said:


> We'll see big fella, with a mouth like that you should be able to fit a large piece of humble pie in it come 5pm saturday!




lol, good come back.

Tech those tips look good but I haven't had a close look yet. After last week though you probably don't want to listen to anything I say. Can't believe I tipped Richmond


----------



## idribble (9 May 2007)

constable said:


> We'll see big fella, with a mouth like that you should be able to fit a large piece of humble pie in it come 5pm saturday!




IF Collingwood win on Saturday, I'll pay for your tattoo removal.  I was also going to chip in for a full set of dentures for you, but things are looking good in the budget!


----------



## Damuzzdu (10 May 2007)

tech/a said:


> OK.
> Bugger the budget now onto serious business *FOOTY PICKS*
> 
> Initial picks---any help greatfully accepted.
> ...




Ok Tech, 

Reckon yr pretty close...however

Couple of issues I have:
- Geelong at home at Kardina Park (SS). They are hard to beat down there, Weagles will have to play at their very best to win. 

- And going against Freo at home...brave!! 

Cheers
Muzz


----------



## doctorj (10 May 2007)

Geelong are tough to beat, but the eagles are a tough team.  Unless you're  inclined to pick a real roughie, it'd be a big ask to go against an unbeaten team coming off a premiership.


----------



## Realist (10 May 2007)

My tips this week...

Roos
Pies
Port by 300+
Brisbane
Saints
Geelong
Dogs
Dockers


----------



## tech/a (10 May 2007)

Hmm I need some roughies to catch up.

Undecided on these as some good points raised.

Saints--seem to have proven themselves and at home.Sydney wont be happy with the loss to Roos will be after blood thats why I picked them away.

Geelong ---Hmm cant see them knocking off Westcoast even at home. They can play some shockers at home as well.

Dockers at home.---Yes the house of pain. Beat Adelaide there but by a point. I still ont rate Adelaide this year,Hawks playing better than Crows.
This is the hardest.

I'm off to Perth Lunch time so will finalise in the morning.


----------



## Realist (10 May 2007)

tech/a said:


> Hmm I need some roughies to catch up.




It's still early in the season.  Gaining a point each week will get you up near the top shirley? How far behind 3rd place are you?

If you are not picking who you think will win then you are asking for trouble.

Do you get bonus points for getting them all correct?

If so then you'll be mighty peed off if you get 7, and your roughie doesn't win.

Sure in the last week or two you may need a desperate plunge on roughies to come off to have a hope, I'd be playing it steady and chip away at the lead before then though.

Freeo are $1.40
Hawks $2.80

The bookies give the Hawks a 15.5 head start. They do not even think it will be close.


----------



## tech/a (10 May 2007)

Im 11 behind the leader.
8 behind 3rd.
$50 for 8 no bonus.
Yeh picking up 1 and possibly 2 would be great.
Picked up 1 last week went up and not down
so thats a great start.


----------



## Duckman#72 (10 May 2007)

tech/a said:


> Hmm I need some roughies to catch up.
> 
> Undecided on these as some good points raised.
> 
> ...




Hi Tech

My picks are:

Bombers
Pies
Port
Bris
Sydney
Geelong
WB
Fremantle

I've picked Bombers (not only out of hope) but I have a theory about the Kangas. They love the "shinbone spirit" stuff. The more their backs are up against the wall the better they like it. Not always the best frontrunner. This week will be the first week they start favourites and they have 3 good scalps in a row behind them. I think it might be enought to take the edge off them.
That's my theory.

Pies surely have to beat the Blues on form - however never count out the love of beating traditional rivals.

The St Kilda game will be a  real test for Sydney. Their forward line should be too strong for the Sainters. Backline for the St's might have held Blues but Sydney are a class above.

West Coast have to drop one soon. May as well be this weekend. 

Bulldogs and Melbourne is interesting - Dees have to win one soon. WB had to travel back to Melbourne after last week but showed enough to suggest they should hold out the Dees. 

Hawthorn has a very good record against Freo in Freo. Won more than they've lost over there - but Hawthorn might be due for a loss. Sandilands will provide a much more proficent ruck contest than Essendon did through...........(does anyone know who was rucking???). Freo works the grouund well over there, take into account the media hype this week over Franklin and the young team might just stumble in Perth.

Cheers

Duckman


----------



## Damuzzdu (10 May 2007)

Duckman#72 said:


> Hi Tech
> 
> snip..
> 
> ...




As one former Carrrrrlton President once said...one J Elliott

"There was only two important games all season, Collingwood at home and Collingwood away. And what's better than beating Collingwood by 100 pts, beating them by 1 pt"  

As a Pie's supporter, I took some some delight in seeing Carlton getting the spooner award in 2004 and going back-to-back in 2005. But they are on the improve now and they will not lie down on Saturday.  Expect a massive crowd at the "G" on Saturday. Despite the fact I live in adelaide, I've been at the "G" with 91K plus, and we won that day...it was awesome!  

Cheers
Muzza


----------



## idribble (11 May 2007)

Two certainties this week.

Carlton!
Collingwood have had their run and had a had physical game last week and I believe wouild be emotionally spent at this stage.  Their younger players cannot keep coming up.  Carlton have been undisciplined recently and will have improgved mentally after a bake from Dennis.  cloke being out is a plus given the structure of the sides.

Brissie!
Adelaide simply cannot keep going.  It's OK to respond well when you have injuries, but it can last only so long.  The boys who'v played so far this year will be sore, but cannpot be 'looked after' because they are thin on stocks.


----------



## tech/a (11 May 2007)

Round  7,  
Entered  11/05/2007 at 11:18  
KANGAROOS to beat ESSENDON   
COLLINGWOOD to beat CARLTON   
PORT ADELAIDE to beat RICHMOND   
BRISBANE to beat ADELAIDE   
ST.KILDA to be beaten by SYDNEY   
GEELONG to beat WEST COAST   
W. BULLDOGS to beat MELBOURNE   
FREMANTLE to beat HAWTHORN   
Margin for KANG vs ESS  21


----------



## idribble (11 May 2007)

tech/a said:


> Round  7,
> Entered  11/05/2007 at 11:18
> KANGAROOS to beat ESSENDON
> COLLINGWOOD to beat CARLTON
> ...




Collingwood will get rolled!, flogged, maimed, incapacitated by a better & smarter unit, StKilda WILL win, Swans aren't much good this year, Melbourne could roll W. Bulldogs, and Hawthorn should beat Freo!


----------



## constable (12 May 2007)

idribble said:


> Coming off what can only be described as breathtakingly successful research in regards to my prediction that Collingwood were morals last week, I've analysed the Carlton and Collingwood clash this week and have come to the following unbiased conclusion.
> 
> Carlton will belt the living suitcase out of Collingwood this weekend.
> 
> ...




Carlton suck and you can send your "tattoo removal money" to Piespissalloverblues@mcg.com.au 
Hows that humble pie tasting idribble?


----------



## Damuzzdu (12 May 2007)

idribble said:


> Two certainties this week.
> 
> Carlton!
> Collingwood have had their run and had a had physical game last week and I believe wouild be emotionally spent at this stage.  Their younger players cannot keep coming up.  Carlton have been undisciplined recently and will have improgved mentally after a bake from Dennis.  cloke being out is a plus given the structure of the sides.
> ...





Well that's one certainity down the drain...!!!!

Nice win by the 'Pies 

Cheers
Muzza


----------



## tech/a (13 May 2007)

Yeh and the crows Number one supporter managed to AGAIN tip them in--- correctly and I seem to have this problem with the Saints.
Other than that coming good. Will see what today brings.


----------



## tech/a (17 May 2007)

Well Thanks everyone 6 last week and now 32nd!!

This week.

Crows
Ess
Geel
Saints
Roos
Port
Collywobbles
W/C

Thoughts?


----------



## constable (17 May 2007)

tech/a said:


> Well Thanks everyone 6 last week and now 32nd!!
> 
> This week.
> 
> ...




Im pretty sure the colliwobbles is a september affliction ony, so we're good for a couple more months yet thankyou tech!!
But yeah tough game against the Doggies coming up.
Essendon over brisbane?? 
Roos yep.
Sydney v Port unsure (not that that helps)


----------



## Duckman#72 (17 May 2007)

constable said:


> Im pretty sure the colliwobbles is a september affliction ony, so we're good for a couple more months yet thankyou tech!!
> But yeah tough game against the Doggies coming up.
> Essendon over brisbane??
> Roos yep.
> Sydney v Port unsure (not that that helps)




Hi Tech

You and I have picked all but one together - Port v Sydney.

Could go either way - Sydney do play that small SCG very well. But hard to pick against top of the ladder.

Best of luck

Duckman

PS Bombers should sort a few tipsters out this week.


----------



## idribble (18 May 2007)

The monty of the round is SYDNEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

They're under the pump within the club and will respond.  Their midfiled will do a job on Port!  They'll struggle to make top 4 this year, but they'll win on Sunday.


----------



## tech/a (24 May 2007)

This weeks Murder!!

Any help appreciated.

Round  9,  
Entered  24/05/2007 at 12:24  
FREMANTLE to beat ST.KILDA   
CARLTON to be beaten by ADELAIDE   
HAWTHORN to be beaten by WEST COAST   
BRISBANE to be beaten by COLLINGWOOD   
RICHMOND to be beaten by ESSENDON   
W. BULLDOGS to beat SYDNEY   
MELBOURNE to be beaten by KANGAROOS   
PORT ADELAIDE to be beaten by GEELONG   
Margin for FRE vs ST.K  36 

Only 5 last week lost ground!


----------



## the barry (24 May 2007)

Think your on the money this week. Even if chapman and harley don't come in for Geelong, hard to tip against a team on a roll, even if it is in adelaide.


----------



## prawn_86 (24 May 2007)

i wouldnt be suprised if the last 3 tips u've got there go either way tech. Might wanna change one to throw in an upset. Thats worked for me in the past, this week i have tipped melbourne to win as i believe they are due for a win and the roos r due for a loss.
but as you know tipping is a fickle beast.


----------



## Duckman#72 (26 May 2007)

tech/a said:


> This weeks Murder!!
> 
> Any help appreciated.
> 
> ...




Sorry its a bit late Tech but my tips are exactly as yours except Sydney to win. Hope you have a great week and get 7 right!!!

Dckman


----------



## Bomba (27 May 2007)

i dotn understand why so many people love the game of aerial ping pong so passionately.

i dont mind the game, but im not a diehard follower.  If i watched a game it would be bits and pieces, not the entire game.

In saying all that go the swannies.


----------



## Sprinter79 (27 May 2007)

Bomba said:


> i dotn understand why so many people love the game of aerial ping pong so passionately.
> 
> i dont mind the game, but im not a diehard follower.  If i watched a game it would be bits and pieces, not the entire game.
> 
> In saying all that go the swannies.




Spoken like a true swans supporter :


----------



## Damuzzdu (1 June 2007)

Hey Tech,

You haven't posted yr selections as yet????

So I'll give you 8 winners and save you the hassle  

Here goes nothing:

Collingwood (margin 22 pts)
Adelaide
West Coast
Lions
Sydney
Hawthorn
Bulldogs
Geelong

Cheers
John


----------



## tech/a (1 June 2007)

Was just doing them then!!

Hard again this week.
Got 7 last week.

I have a few different this week---nows the time to take a few risks.
Will be a wet weekend so tough games.

COLLINGWOOD to beat FREMANTLE   
MELBOURNE to be beaten by ADELAIDE   
WEST COAST to be beaten by KANGAROOS   
RICHMOND to beat BRISBANE   
SYDNEY to beat ESSENDON   
PORT ADELAIDE to beat HAWTHORN   
CARLTON to be beaten by W. BULLDOGS   
ST.KILDA to be beaten by GEELONG   
Margin for COLL vs FRE  19


----------



## Damuzzdu (1 June 2007)

tech/a said:


> Was just doing them then!!
> 
> Hard again this week.
> Got 7 last week.
> ...




Tech,

Big call - Kangaroos to beat WC in Perth. Just look up stats for Perth and Kangaroos have not won there since 2001. 

Cheers
Muzz


----------



## tech/a (1 June 2007)

Yes I agree.

Didnt know those stats though.
W/C seem to be falling in a hole.
Roos on a roll.
Keen to make their mark.
An important game for both.
Will be dry there.
Hmm may make a change.


----------



## Damuzzdu (1 June 2007)

Tech,

An amazing source of stats on AFL can be found at:

http://afl.allthestats.com

You name the stat you need, this site has it. 

Cheers
Muzz


----------



## tech/a (1 June 2007)

Ah the EDGE.

Now in favorites.

This *IS* the turning point!!
They havent got a chance now!

Thanks!


----------



## prawn_86 (1 June 2007)

dont get to sucked into stats TA,
its easy for them to be unrepresentative. eg a team with lots of short backward kicks can have a much higher possesion count.
stick with recent history and ur gut feeling.
realistically, this season, many games are a 50/50 chance that could go either way.


----------



## tech/a (1 June 2007)

> many games are a 50/50 chance that could go either way.




Yeh I'm a great sufferer of the 50/50/90 RULE.

If I have a 50% chance of picking correctly you can bet there is a 90% chance of getting it wrong.


----------



## tech/a (8 June 2007)

ESSENDON to be beaten by WEST COAST   
HAWTHORN to beat SYDNEY   
BRISBANE to be beaten by W. BULLDOGS   
CARLTON to beat PORT ADELAIDE   
ADELAIDE to be beaten by GEELONG   
ST.KILDA to be beaten by KANGAROOS   
FREMANTLE to beat RICHMOND   
MELBOURNE to be beaten by COLLINGWOOD  


Killer week I NEED HELP HERE!!

Above is my first draft.
only got 2 last week!!


----------



## Duckman#72 (8 June 2007)

tech/a said:


> ESSENDON to be beaten by WEST COAST
> HAWTHORN to beat SYDNEY
> BRISBANE to be beaten by W. BULLDOGS
> CARLTON to beat PORT ADELAIDE
> ...




Hi Tech

For what its worth

Essendon (albeit with bias)
Sydney (should lock Hwathorn run down - up until Ess last week had shown form)
Brisbane (I think Bris would love to win against Bullies)
Port (Carltons win was last week)
Geelong (Yay - we agree)
Kangas
Freo
Collingwood

Yes - some toughies in there. I think Hawthorns bubble will burst soon. Sydney know this is do or die for them.

Duckma


----------



## Sprinter79 (8 June 2007)

WCE to beat Ess by 30
Haw to beat Syd
Bris to beat 'Dogs
Carl to beat Port
Gee to beat Ade
Kan to beat STK
Freo to beat Rich
Coll to beat Melb


----------



## tech/a (8 June 2007)

Well its unanimous---bloody tough.

Cant change them now.
Sprinter and I are close I need some roughies to get back up.
Id probably alter Sydney and Brissy 50/50.
But thats it.

Goodluck gents.


----------



## Sprinter79 (11 June 2007)

Man, I only ended up with 4. As Nelson would say "Ha-Ha!"


----------



## tech/a (11 June 2007)

5 not much better.


----------



## Sprinter79 (12 June 2007)

Our winner at work only got 6, and he picked Essendon by 1 point too!!! "You lucky plick!"


----------



## tech/a (15 June 2007)

*8/8 this week!!!*

CARLTON to be beaten by HAWTHORN   
KANGAROOS to beat ADELAIDE   
W. BULLDOGS to beat FREMANTLE   
GEELONG to beat BRISBANE   
PORT ADELAIDE to be beaten by ESSENDON   
RICHMOND to be beaten by MELBOURNE   
SYDNEY to beat COLLINGWOOD   
WEST COAST to beat ST.KILDA   
Margin for CARL vs HAW  28


----------



## nomore4s (15 June 2007)

tech/a said:


> *8/8 this week!!!*
> 
> CARLTON to be beaten by HAWTHORN
> KANGAROOS to beat ADELAIDE
> ...




Looks good tech, pretty much same as me, although I'm tossing up about the Port & Ess game. 
Good luck


----------



## Broadside (15 June 2007)

tech/a said:


> *8/8 this week!!!*
> 
> CARLTON to be beaten by HAWTHORN
> KANGAROOS to beat ADELAIDE
> ...




Carlton will smash Hawthorn, they are a runaway train, nigh on unstoppable.  And I think Port Adelaide will hit back hard this week against Essendon.  Richmond and Melbourne is toss of the coin.  Adelaide will beat the Kangas, can't see them losing 3 in a row, they are too professional.


----------



## nomore4s (15 June 2007)

Broadside said:


> *Carlton will smash Hawthorn, they are a runaway train, nigh on unstoppable.*  And I think Port Adelaide will hit back hard this week against Essendon.  Richmond and Melbourne is toss of the coin.  Adelaide will beat the Kangas, can't see them losing 3 in a row, they are too professional.




lol, Your not serious are you? I will admit Carlton are playing good footy and could beat the Hawks tonight but "a runaway train, nigh unstoppable" might be taking things a bit too far don't you think?
As for Port i've been saying the same thing for 3 weeks!!!
Melbourne are playing good footy now and will give the Tigers a touch up imo.
And Adelaide aren't the same team they have been in the last few years and will struggle to stop the Roos attacking brand of footy.

I could of course be wrong on all counts.

Disclaimer: I'm a hawks supporter, lol


----------



## Broadside (15 June 2007)

nomore4s said:


> lol, Your not serious are you? I will admit Carlton are playing good footy and could beat the Hawks tonight but "a runaway train, nigh unstoppable" might be taking things a bit too far don't you think?
> As for Port i've been saying the same thing for 3 weeks!!!
> Melbourne are playing good footy now and will give the Tigers a touch up imo.
> And Adelaide aren't the same team they have been in the last few years and will struggle to stop the Roos attacking brand of footy.
> ...




I should have said I was a Carlton supporter  but I meant everything else, honestly!


----------



## nomore4s (15 June 2007)

Broadside said:


> Carlton will smash Hawthorn, they are a runaway train, nigh on unstoppable.




Need I say anymore?

No I don't but I will:

Someone hit the emergency brake on the runaway train

Go the Mighty Hawks!!!


----------

